# Changes to DC system. Opinions please



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Like I said in my other post… I’m pretty much finished with the baffle. I have now given thought to making this DC system as good as it can be for a nominal cost. So I am changing some of the hose/pipe sizes and here is the plan:

 I have a 6” outlet from the DC. I am going to reduce from 6” to 5” at the outlet (cuz 6” hose is expensive!!). Run 5” to the baffle (about 6ft) and run 5” from the baffle to the overhead ‘T’ (about 4ft) where it transitions into 4”. 

 It will go left (about 5ft then down about 3ft) to my planer with a blast gate at the ‘T’. Then go right off the ‘T’ overhead (about 10ft), then down to the floor and into another ‘T’ (about 8ft). Blast gates on both sides of the ‘T’. One going to the jointer and one going to the TS.

 The jointer and TS will connect to the 4” pipe using hose so the machines can be moved a bit if needed.

 Sound good? Something I should change/adjust?

 Thanks 
 Robert


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I've read that you don't want to use "T"s. They cause too much turbulance in your air stream and then reduce the airflow and effectiveness. 

I purchased some 5x5x4 "Wyes" online from Kencraft ( http://www.kencraftstore.com/24_gauge_sheet_metal_wyes.htm ). They are all spot welded and sealed and have the crimp on the correct side. I am not affiliated with that company, just a paying and happy customer. They are listed at $24.50 each.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

For that small of a distance I would pay the small amount more to get the 6" and I would use wye's where ever possible but I had to use a Tee here and there myself.

I think the benefit of 6" outweighs the slightly higher cost of the larger pipe.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I have since re-thunk my position and am looking at going with 6" most of the way except for the 4-5ft runs to the machine. I think there might be one spot where I will probably have to use a T instead of a Y, but I will see what happens.

Im talkin to my brother about gettin a deal on some of the s&d pipe (white with the smooth black inside, hard to find around here in 6"). Im also lookin at the 24ga as well. 

Ill post pics and let yall know what I have chosen. 

Thanks again,
Robert


----------

